# How do you guys clean snowboard bags?



## whatever125 (Nov 20, 2018)

I came back from a trip at Aspen last week and I took the shuttle there, but shuttle driver put my bag outside and it ended up getting really dirty on the outside. I scrubbed for about 30 minutes with hand soap and warm water with a sponge and the dirt didn't really come off. I put the whole bag in water since Dakine recommends to not do that but with 70% of the outside being covered in dirt, it seems like the easiest way to clean it.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just let it dry and scrub it some more, then come up with an awesome story about how your bag got dirty.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Is it a black bag? Get a black bag lol


----------



## whatever125 (Nov 20, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Is it a black bag? Get a black bag lol


Unfortunately no haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Take it to the car wash and hit it with the pressure washer.


----------



## Jobu (Feb 2, 2020)

Spot treat a small area with mean green. Let sit for 10 minutes. Spray again with mean green and agitate for a minute with rag or soft bristle brush.

Rinse with cold water only. Warm and hot water will set some stains in. Let it dry and see how it turns out. If that works go to town on all the stains. If you do your spot treatment/s and cant wash it right away you can let it sit and then go back and reapply mean green again just before running it in the wash.

Do you have a washing machine with no agitator? Top or front load doesn’t matter. I don’t recommend putting it in a washer with an agitator.

If you have the right type of washer you can wash it and let hang dry.

Going one step further I recommend nikwax tech wash on the first load then running another load with something like nikwax soft shell proof.

I use both on all my army and personal gear like ruck sack, kit, sleeping bag, etc. I also use the nikwax products on my snowboard gear like, jackets, gloves and pants.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Rather than a sponge, I used a not-too-soft shoe brush (plus decent mix of citrus dishwashing liquid):

spray, let stand for a bit
scrub in sections, rinsing as you go
the air drying took me a good, solid couple of days
apply car plastic / rubber trim protectant to the scuff plate / wheels etc

After that, provided it's not too scratched up, you'll be able to sell it as "used once only", sht turns out that good.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I heard piss cleans it really well.

But in all seriousness, if you are doing a one-off cleaning don't be afraid to abuse it some. Hose the thing down good or stick it in a washer assuming it'll fit.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Washing machine, with agitator. I always drive up with my snowboard in the bag on top of my car because I'd rather trash snowboard bags than my boards.


----------

